# Interesting Auction and Boards



## SentMe (Nov 7, 2010)

I've never seen these before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLD-PLATED-SCRAP-CIRCUIT-BOARDS-/120644013708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c16f18e8c


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 7, 2010)

Assuming there are 25 pieces (it's hard to count them - there may be less) and they are .45" x 8", and there is gold on both sides, there are 180 sq.in. of gold plated area. At a $1400 market and with the following thicknesses, the total gold value would be:

5 micro" = $12.60
10 micro" = $25.20
20 micro" = $50.40
30 micro" = $75.60

Since I can see no reason for the gold, other to prevent corrosion, I would put the thickness towards the low end, which would put the present $15 bid + $6 shipping in the right ballpark (actually, the value could be less because some of them aren't completely plated). Of course, a lot of guesswork went into this but, when you're buying, it's always best to think worst scenario. To me, the appearance (tiny pieces) of those gold foils (assuming they came off of those same type parts) would indicate that the plating is thin. Were it me, I certainly wouldn't bid any higher. But, that's just me.


----------



## SentMe (Nov 7, 2010)

Well done, SP. I was cautious looking at this one. I honestly thought it would have been rated at a low yield. This is why I love this board. There is so much knowledge to learn from each other.


----------

